# DNR offers women-only introductory archery, handgun shootingworkshops in Lansing on S



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Aug. 28, 2012

The Department of Natural Resources' Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) program will present two archery workshops and a handgun shooting workshop, all for beginners, in Lansing this September.

*Introduction to Archery* will take place:

Tuesday, Sept. 11, from 5 to 8 p.m.
Compounds & Crossbows Family Archery Center (www.compoundsandcrossbows.com)
644 Migaldi Lane, Lansing
$25 per person

Wednesday, Sept. 19, from 6 to 8 p.m.
Demmer Shooting Center - Michigan State University (http://demmercenter.msu.edu)
3365 E. Jolly Road, Lansing
$20 per person

This workshop will cover safety, dominant eye, proper shooting form/technique, various archery equipment, maintenance and selection. The course will also provide hands-on practice shooting a bow with assistance by instructors. All equipment will be provided, and no skill level is required. Girls age 10 and older are welcome to attend, but must be accompanied by an adult at all times.

*Introduction to Handgun Shooting*, on Wednesday, Sept. 12, from 6 to 8 p.m., will also be held at the Demmer Shooting Center.

The class will begin with firearm safety instruction and will cover the fundamentals of pistol shooting. Participants will then head to the indoor range, where they will shoot .22 handguns with one-on-one, certified instructor supervision. This is not the class required by law to obtain a concealed pistol license (CPL), but is a great prerequisite course for those considering obtaining a CPL.

Cost is $30 per person. Due to the popularity of this class, it is highly recommended that those interested in attending use e-store for payment. All registrations are taken on a first-come, first-served basis only.

For registration forms and more information on these and other BOW events, visit www.michigan.gov/bow, email [email protected] or call 517-241-2225.

Becoming an Outdoors-Woman helps women learn about and enjoy hunting, fishing, backpacking, shooting sports, canoeing and many other outdoor recreation activities. BOW specializes in beginners, but also offers a variety of programs that support a mix of skill levels. BOW is a noncompetitive program, designed to let each individual learn and gain confidence at her own pace. The program emphasizes the enjoyment, fun and camaraderie of outdoor activities, while sharing in one another's success. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/bow.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

A department of the state government is offering a _gender restricted_ program?

Clearly violates the state anti-discriminatory policy...The Michigan Department of Natural Resources (MDNR) provides equal opportunities for employment and access to Michigan's natural resources. Both State and Federal laws prohibit discrimination on the basis of race, color, national origin, religion, disability, age, *sex*, height, weight or marital status under the Civil Rights Acts of 1964 as amended (MI PA 453 and MI PA 220, Title V of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973 as amended, and the Americans with Disabilities Act).

Just sayin'....


----------

